# hamburg pa june 12?



## DCreptiles

hey everyone just wanted to see who is going to hamburg june 12? im about 90% sure i will be there spliting a table with a friend of mine off DB its our first time with a table at hamburg so we are still trying to work out what we want to bring and what not. we pre ordered a lot of stuff already so im not sure what we will have available come the show but what we are working with now is everything from azureus, vents, many types of imitators from standard to taras to veradero, to various pums. lots of feeders will be available from FF's, springs, and woodlice. im not 100% sure but i might even bring my proven pair of bearded dragons to the show i would like to make some space for my PDF offspring with out having the fiance yell at me. if anyone is interested in something please feel free to drop me a pm and secure your stuff befor hand. it gets hot there so im not sure if we will stay the entire show.  but i do hope to see everyone there and feel free to stop by say hello.


----------



## zBrinks

Josh and I will be vending there. Already placed an order for some feeders from Mike Shrom, but will be looking for any other types of isopods/springtails.

If you want us to bring anything, just place an order on joshsfrogs.com, select 'pick up' for shipping, and leave a note in the comments section asking us to bring it to the show.


----------



## DCreptiles

zBrinks said:


> Josh and I will be vending there. Already placed an order for some feeders from Mike Shrom, but will be looking for any other types of isopods/springtails.
> 
> If you want us to bring anything, just place an order on joshsfrogs.com, select 'pick up' for shipping, and leave a note in the comments section asking us to bring it to the show.



it will be a pleasure to finally meet both of you. and i do have various types of springtails well established cultures of all sizes. but they sell out fast everytime i have them at meets and such. if theres something particular you want just shoot me a pm and ill put it to the side if not ill have standard 32oz cultures for sale some freshly started and some pre started from almost 2 weeks ago and just getting established.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

Alpha Pro Breeders will be vending there too.


----------



## tclipse

I'll be attending, looking for vents (esp. red, but really any), or maybe even something along the lines of varadero.. definitely always open to diff. types of feeders. I'm also trying to find a more "twiggy" type of mold-resistant wood for my pygmy leaf chams.


----------



## boogsawaste

I'll probably be there. I might already have a buyer for my azureus pair but if not they will be available. Probably at Frogs N Things table.


----------



## HunterB

I hope I can go but i dont know yet. If I do Ill be wearing a name tag denoting that I'm HunterB from DB haha makes things simple. Depends hows I feel from surgery...


----------



## pa.walt

hey derek not sure how planed out you are on set up but 8ft. table gets pretty small with all the stuff you wrote that you want to bring. if you have some sort of rack to go vertical with your product do that. i know when i helped my friend vendor that 8ft got small quickly.


----------



## heatfreakk3

Everything is soo far away from me..


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will be splitting part of a table with Derek. Since I wont have much room to display items anyone who wants to order and have it for the show can place an order on Dartfrog Megastore and choose store pickup with a note to deliver it to hamburg show. All orders will need to be placed by thursday night before the show. The only thing I really have room to show are some broms and other plants. So anything else will need to be preordered.
J


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll be there. I'll have a small display of axolotls and salamanders. Most of my amphibians will be in coolers if the weather turns out to be normal for this time of the year. I'll have turkish glider melanogaster, apterous melanogaster, pea beetles, and springtails for feeders. I might have extra isopods but kind of doubt it. I'm looking for P. terribilis but have not made up my mind about color phase.

Come prepared for heat and hopefully we will be surprised with a cool day.


----------



## tclipse

Michael Shrom said:


> I'll be there. I'll have a small display of axolotls and salamanders. Most of my amphibians will be in coolers if the weather turns out to be normal for this time of the year. I'll have turkish glider melanogaster, apterous melanogaster, pea beetles, and springtails for feeders. I might have extra isopods but kind of doubt it. I'm looking for P. terribilis but have not made up my mind about color phase.
> 
> Come prepared for heat and hopefully we will be surprised with a cool day.


What varieties of springtails will you have?


----------



## eos

DCreptiles said:


> hey everyone just wanted to see who is going to hamburg june 12? im about 90% sure i will be there spliting a table with a friend of mine off DB its our first time with a table at hamburg so we are still trying to work out what we want to bring and what not.



Dude... can you pick me up a couple of chicks? You know the ones I like


----------



## Julio

tempting, but its Father's day weekend not sure if i am gonna be out of town, damm


----------



## DCreptiles

eos said:


> Dude... can you pick me up a couple of chicks? You know the ones I like


if they are there you know ill get them for you.


----------



## zBrinks

hey hey hey, where are MY chicks? Or should I be calling them 0.1s? 

Are most of you local, or planning on setting up Friday night? I think Josh and I will be there early Friday evening.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'm local. Do they let you set up on Friday? I'd double check on that. It looks like mostly temperate Folsomia and Podura springtails. I have pretty many Podura but not a lot of Folsomia.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Michael Shrom said:


> I'm local. Do they let you set up on Friday? I'd double check on that. It looks like mostly temperate Folsomia and Podura springtails. I have pretty many Podura but not a lot of Folsomia.


Not that I am aware of. Last time setup was from 6-9 am.
J


----------



## zBrinks

I was told that Friday evening setup was allowed - I think till 8pm, but not sure on that. We're planning on setting everything up except the animals Friday, so we can take it easy Saturday morning - and check out what everyone else has!


----------



## eos

DCreptiles said:


> if they are there you know ill get them for you.


You da man!


----------



## tclipse

zBrinks said:


> hey hey hey, where are MY chicks?* Or should I be calling them 0.1s?*
> 
> Are most of you local, or planning on setting up Friday night? I think Josh and I will be there early Friday evening.


I lol'd.


----------



## melas

Not sure if I'm going to make it or not . . . turns out my brothers' bachelor party is that night . . . I may need to rest up . . . haha.

If someone bought these frogs I'd definitely find a way though . . . 

0.1 GIANT female azureus if someone is interested. 
1.1 (I'm pretty sure) Tarlton line intermedius. 

2.1 Yellow bastis - 2 calling males and 1 probable female ~12months old
$300 OBO

Make offers - please don't lowball me though . . . I cry easy. 

male









male









female (white phase - yellow basti)


----------



## jfehr232

I think I actually might attend this one....

Well I have a Carpet python for sale

Looking for a calling male intermedius!!


----------



## ggazonas

Sounds like a nice group of froggers....maybe next time, since I'll be in Costa Rica while this show goes on.


----------



## NathanB

if anyone wants to buy a 75, 120, 70, or 65. I'll drive up there.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Will be there! Will be great to see everyone again after having to skip the last show. I have 2 adult male leucs and lots of juvi leucs, gb auratus, azureus, cobalts, vents. For pics and prices see: Frogs 'n' Things - Catalog
Flies, beetles, springs and supplies too.

Also, I have a Newsletter special running on cobalts, leucs, vents and bugs. Sign up on the website to redeem at the show!

See ya all soon, and hoping for a cool day!
Keith


----------



## HunterB

Anybody gonna have GO or Regina Tinc froglets?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

HunterB said:


> Anybody gonna have GO or Regina Tinc froglets?


My Regina just started producing, just tads now. Still waiting for the GO to get going.


----------



## HunterB

Also: I'm looking for 5 - 6 coco huts and 2 - 3 bags of magnolia leaves


----------



## zBrinks

Anyone at the show going to have Taboga Island auratus by chance? I'm looking for a male, or a few froglets.

Alternatively, if anyone is seriously working with the locality, pm me.


----------



## Ed

I'll be there for at least a short while. If anyone wants some hourglass let me know. 

They are $25 each, 6 or more for $22 each, $10 or more $20, discount for TWI/ASN members. 

The parents are registered with ASN so that information will be sent to those who are interested. 

Ed


----------



## jfehr232

whats their main diet ed?


----------



## jfehr232

I have 3 BL vents for sale 3 months old..... L et me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## Ed

jfehr232 said:


> whats their main diet ed?


Hi John,

I feed them mainly bean beetles, hydei and occasionally small crickets. They will pretty much eat anything of the appropriate size. 

Ed


----------



## therizman2

Anyone going to have any Super Blues? Would love to pick a group of them up...


----------



## tclipse

I'm looking for a female L. williamsi (prefer CB) or two, PM me if you have them and could bring them


----------



## carola1155

alright im thinking about making the trip... 

I have some 11-12 month old azureus available... its a probable trio from the looks of it. PM me for more info if you want.

I'm also thinking about getting into some thumbnails... please pm me if you have any available.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

I should have:

Orange Terribilis?
Yellow Terribilis
Citronellas
Ole Maries
Imitators (nominant)
Orange Lamasi
Panguana Lamasi
French Guiana ventrimaculatus
Cryptophylobates (hyloxalus) Azureiventris?
Azureus

Items that I would bring if they are ordered:

Tarapoto Imitators
Aurotenia's
Bakhuis
Table Mountains
Cobalts
Fresh water shrimp



Thanks / Ron McGee

www.alphaprobreeders.com


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Ron,
I have Jim's azureus pair for you. They are nice! Stop by my table to pick them up.
Keith


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

Thanks for bringing them, See you Saturday.


Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Ron,
> I have Jim's azureus pair for you. They are nice! Stop by my table to pick them up.
> Keith


----------



## DCreptiles

will anyone have tads or froglets for sale for a group discounted price pm me? dont have a exact frog list as to what we will have yet since i have a dozen pms for frogs already. but we are not there to just sell we also are interested in purchase and trades.


----------



## zBrinks

Anyone who wants anything preordered from Josh - I'll be packing up the trailer in the next 7 hours - shoot me a pm by then and I'll pack it for you. Josh won't be there due to his new daughter.

Otherwise, see ya'll at the show!


----------



## carola1155

Ive never been to the show... so I was just wondering what is the supply of exo-terras and zoo-meds usually like? Are there ever any good deals? im considering caving and getting one...


----------



## tclipse

carola1155 said:


> Ive never been to the show... so I was just wondering what is the supply of exo-terras and zoo-meds usually like? Are there ever any good deals? im considering caving and getting one...


There are usually a few vendors that have them, you can get used ones pretty cheap typically. I've seen 12x12x18's as low as 30 bucks.


----------



## zBrinks

I'll have one 18x18x24 and 2 12x12x18s there.


----------



## Shady

I plan on going, looking for various tads, tarapoto imis, veradero imis, el dorados, and a female vittatus. Also looking for proven pairs for around $200. Please pm me with prices if you have any of these. Thank you.


----------



## porkchop48

I won't be there but will have a few things at "the bug depot" table. 

Small spring cultures, fruit flies, media, excelsior, brewers yeast, dried sheet moss, sea grape leaves, etc

Eventually I will make it to this show


----------



## tclipse

i'm getting antsy.. can i pick up my frogs now?


----------



## boogsawaste

Alright, looks like I'll definitely be going. I'm looking to pick up a new snake hook.


----------



## jewrigh1

Think I will be there anybody gonna have fly cups? like 100 or so and alot of excelsior?

Thanks


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone we are comming down to the wire and i have a ton of pms but not from everyone who inquired about some stuff. If anyone is interested in anything specific that they want me to bring and keep to the side for them needs to pm me tonight no later then 8pm because ill be up at 3am catching frogs and loading the van up. i will NOT be checking pms at anytime.

this means frogs, cultures, suppliments, plants, mag leaves, huts ect...


for anything last min that happens to be important you can email my cell phone

[email protected]

i will get this instantly.

thanks for everyones interest.


----------



## dartsami

I will be at the show tomorrow working with outback reptiles. I'm bringing a bunch of azureus from two bloodlines and Veradero from two bloodlines as well as a few odds and ends. If anyone is interested I can bring a trio of escudo (best guess is 1.2)
See you at the show!

Randy 
www.eandkbestbuys.com


----------



## DCreptiles

dartsami said:


> I will be at the show tomorrow working with outback reptiles. I'm bringing a bunch of azureus from two bloodlines and Veradero from two bloodlines as well as a few odds and ends. If anyone is interested I can bring a trio of escudo (best guess is 1.2)
> See you at the show!
> 
> Randy
> www.eandkbestbuys.com



always a pleasure to see you and talk frogs see you in the morning.


----------



## Julio

i won't make to this, way too busy with work! enjoy


----------



## zBrinks

I'm at a hotel in Reading right now. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - looks like a good show! I have around 100 frogs with me for the show, and plenty of supplies.

Stop by and say hi!


----------



## tclipse

zBrinks said:


> I'm at a hotel in Reading right now. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - looks like a good show! *I have around 100 frogs with me *for the show, and plenty of supplies.
> 
> Stop by and say hi!


Wow. Nobody was kidding when they said this was way bigger than Repticon.


----------



## jfehr232

Seems like its going to be a great turnout!!!!! 

I'll be wearing a flyers shirt ( Briere) Please stop me and talk some frogs!!!!


----------



## jfehr232

Seems like its going to be a great turnout!!!!! 

I'll be wearing a flyers shirt ( Briere) Please stop me and talk some frogs!!!!


I also am bringing a carpet python( think its a diamond) let me know if you want to trade for some frogs/ supplies


----------



## eos

Derek... bring me mah chicks! LOL


----------



## DCreptiles

riko if they got chicks ill bring back a few.


john you already know to come by and say hi hopefully ill have a seat for you..

everyone else mainly knows what i look like for the most part. ill be the only guy there with no banner or sign selling frogs and frog supplys. stop by say hi introduce your self! this is going to be a great show.


----------



## zBrinks

I'm there and completely set up. If the field house keeps filling up like it has been since 6, this show is going to be packed!


----------



## catman25

you all have fun , wish i was there .


----------



## eos

Hope everyone has a good time! I wish I was there too!


----------



## Philsuma

Zach.....I just now read this thread over here and saw that you made the trip.

How did you enjoy Hamburg?

I think you sold me a pack of Rapashy supps.....if that was you.


----------



## Ed

I was there very briefly. Sorry I couldn't stay any longer Zach. 

Ed


----------



## boogsawaste

I made it there a little later in the day but saw some people I knew and met some new ones. Seemed like a decent amount of frogs to pick from.


----------



## pa.walt

there was a decent amount of frog people there. crowd wasn't too bad. started to get a little warm though. about 6-7 frog selling tables. one thing i did forget was asking randy about his breeding project.


----------



## Shady

Made the trip out there. Saw a lot of cool reps and amphibs. Def got really hot so only stayed for about an hour or so.. picked up 4 turtles. 

ZBrinks I think I met you today. I bought the media and plants and was wearing the UNC Tarheels shirt. Should have asked who you were on dendro but didnt think of it at the time haha.


Looking forward to the next Hamburg show. I'll most likely be going to the next white plains show also.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey it was a pleasure seeing everyone again and chopping it up with some frog talk. thank you to everyone who came by the table and said hello and of course purchased its always appriciated.

Randy man thanks a bunch for working that crested gecko down. Eli absolutely loves it. im going to introduce her to the male now actually.

i think the hamburg show is becomming more frog friendly in terms of vendors. but i noticed the public did shy away from the PDF's and when i asked why they said "bugz" i said what about them? "i cant just seem to justify bringing bugs into my home so i perfer to stick with snakes their frozen mice have their own freezer in my home so i dont have to look at them from day to day." so aparently people perfer snakes over frogs because of the bugs. but i was very pleased to see so many frog vendors there it was a blast. so many great people to talk to.. but not a very large DB turn out otherwise.


----------



## tclipse

Six hours of driving for an hour at an expo, check. 
Ruined shirt and hat via profuse sweat, check. 
Spending a few hundred dollars on animals smaller than a dime, check.

Worth it? Yep.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

We had to pack up at 3 because the tank temps hit 82. figured they were just going to keep going up. Misted several times, myself and my daughter included. Still a great show, hopefully August show gets lucky and the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## karl47

It was nice meeting you and you daughter, Saturday (when she was getting money for food). That was my first Hamburg show in more that 1-1/2 years and I was there for only about an hour (4 hrs r/t drive). 
I've been to this event in the middle of Summer and it is sweltering in that Field House! They open all of the doors for ventilation but it doesn't help that much.
This show was one of the best ever for a large selection of quality PDFs. I bought two BL Vents from Keith Tanis and finally populated my new 12x12x18 Exo viv with them and the two I got from Matt Allen last month. Between them and the 5 SI Tricolors I got from Sean Stewart, I can honestly say I'm really beginning to appreciate Thumbs (& smaller vivs) like never before.
If anyone (local, w/i 100 mi's) ever wants to sell or trade some used ExoTerra vivs, please keep me in mind.
I'll be more recognizable at future shows wearing my new T-shirt from Frogs-N-Things with "Pick your Poison" & 3 Darts, with chemical composition for each frog's toxins, on the back.

CU,
Karl




Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> We had to pack up at 3 because the tank temps hit 82. figured they were just going to keep going up. Misted several times, myself and my daughter included. Still a great show, hopefully August show gets lucky and the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## pa.walt

at joshs frog table zach (with glasses) was the guy who was answering everyones questions. wondering how his voice was towards the end of the show.
about august show hot and humid. that is how the last couple of shows were. if you vend bring some fans. get ice and even a power generator . the power would go off a couple times a day at the show.
there was a large varity of frogs at the show. i guess it is a good thing that i have to watch my spending or i would of gotten quite a few frogs.


----------



## zBrinks

It was nice meeting everyone. I'll be skipping the August show due to heat, but hope to be back in October!


----------



## carola1155

Im also glad I got a chance to meet a couple of you guys... unfortunately I had to rush through there cause I had to get to a bachelor party in MD later, but It was pretty cool for my first show.

Im sure most of you are thinking like Zach and gonna skip the august show due to heat, but is anyone considering doing the East Coast Reptile Expos in July at Lancaster or August at Oaks? They are air conditioned and I want to go and hope to actually spend some time browsing.


----------



## Michael Shrom

It was warm but a busy show for us. I almost bought some frogs and am zeroing in on doing a 70 to 90 gallon tank for some type of terribilis. I'll be at White Plains on July 11. Randy S., Tim H., and Black Jungle usually have darts there. I'll be sweating at Hamburg in August and icing down salamander tubs. In Sept. Their will be lots of froggers at MARS/IAD at Timmonium. 
Martys shows are better than the Carslisle show. 
I'm not sure the Lancaster show will be worth the trip from Ephrata.


----------



## tclipse

karl47 said:


> It was nice meeting you and you daughter, Saturday (when she was getting money for food). That was my first Hamburg show in more that 1-1/2 years and I was there for only about an hour (4 hrs r/t drive).
> I've been to this event in the middle of Summer and it is sweltering in that Field House! They open all of the doors for ventilation but it doesn't help that much.
> This show was one of the best ever for a large selection of quality PDFs. I bought two BL Vents from Keith Tanis and finally populated my new 12x12x18 Exo viv with them and the two I got from Matt Allen last month. Between them and the 5 SI Tricolors I got from Sean Stewart,* I can honestly say I'm really beginning to appreciate Thumbs (& smaller vivs) like never before.*
> If anyone (local, w/i 100 mi's) ever wants to sell or trade some used ExoTerra vivs, please keep me in mind.
> I'll be more recognizable at future shows wearing my new T-shirt from Frogs-N-Things with "Pick your Poison" & 3 Darts, with chemical composition for each frog's toxins, on the back.
> 
> CU,
> Karl


Yup.. picking one up a used zoomed an hour for a variabilis that hitchhiked in with some vents I purchased. Of course, I could just sell him.. but why do that when I have that empty spot on the rack? And I mean, there's room next to the rack for another rack...  Oh, the way my mind justifies purchases.

I take it MARS is in the same building as Repticon was?


----------



## melas

gtclipse01 said:


> I take it MARS is in the same building as Repticon was?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

It was good to see you all again! I had fun despite the heat. The frogs were ok too, although I was getting a bit nervous near the end. I don't blame AlphaPro for packing it in! The show was pretty much over by 10 anyway - like usual I did 80% of my sales in the 1st hr, but can't get my self to pack up before 3 because of the trickle of sales post 10.

Karl: wear the shirt in pride! It was good seeing you again. Enjoy the vents!

Derek: I'm with you on the snake vs bug issue. Always cracks me up when the folks carying viper/rattlers/spiders/roaches are turned off by some little flies that might get loose! Then again, they think we are weird.

Keith


----------

